# Japanese uniform for WC2009



## Suraimu (Sep 20, 2009)

This Uniform is ALL Japanese cubers (except Yu nakajima) wear at WC2009.

See you WC ;D

and

Cube Logo is Japanese color scheme!! haha.XD

(except Yu nakajima）means : 
Nakaji can't go WC2009.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 20, 2009)

So the reigning champ won't be there? 

Is it because he doesn't want to go or he can't for some reason?


----------



## Faz (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow, thats a cool uniform.


----------



## Suraimu (Sep 20, 2009)

I do not know in detail.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow looks quite nice
It will make you you stand out

I am sure Nakajima will contact you if he wants some of those cool clothes


----------



## Stefan (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm gonna make one like that for myself, then everybody will think I'm fast.


----------



## zosomaniac (Sep 20, 2009)

Suraimu said:


> Nakaji can't go WC2009.



He is too busy finishing devil may cry 4


----------



## Edmund (Sep 20, 2009)

I'd buy one of these if they sold them like people buy Football jerseys. I want a Yumu Tabuchi. Srsly I'd buy one.


----------



## ferpsg (Sep 20, 2009)

I want a Syuhei Omura one


----------



## rahulkadukar (Sep 20, 2009)

I want a Nakajima one. On the official site it says that he has registered does it mean that he is going or not


----------



## qqwref (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow! That is an awesome idea for a uniform, and Japanese color scheme is a very nice touch  I wish we had uniforms this cool! (Well, I'm not going to Worlds at all, but if I did it would be so cool to have a USA uniform.)


----------



## Carrot (Sep 20, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> I'm gonna make one like that for myself, then everybody will think I'm fast.



I totally agree in your idea.. =D


----------



## zster007 (Sep 21, 2009)

I'd buy a Tabuchi.


----------



## Rama (Sep 21, 2009)

Don't worry guys, I'll sign your shirts for €5,- a piece.


----------



## shelley (Sep 22, 2009)

Awesome. Worlds just wouldn't be Worlds without all the matching Japanese cubers.


----------



## Erik (Sep 22, 2009)

Rama said:


> Don't worry guys, I'll sign your shirts for €5,- a piece.



LOL, nice one Rama  
We have an even more stylish surprise on the topic of WC clothing isn't it bro?  Kleren maken de man


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 22, 2009)

I will bring 2 differnt styles. Rama, Ton, Maria and Lars should know what that means for one of them . The other one will be more serious


----------

